# Gyuto for newbie



## Edilomot

Hi, looking for Gyuto 210 mm for now because will share with my wife so 240 mm could be too long, here a little more info:

1. Right hand
2. Not professional home cook
3. For meet, fish, veggies....basically universal
4. Japanese handle
5. *Blue #2* but if possible covering with layer of stainless steel to help with maintenance (my wife)
6. Wood cutting board
7. Good for slicing and chopping
8. Price between $150- $200 but target to be closer to $150
9. With knife I'll get sharpening stones and take care knife myself.
10. Sharp from the box and nicely finished (handle and blade)

For now I've Shun Classic Chef's 8", and he will be my tester when comes to sharpening for now before I touch my new baby. Looking for Blue #2 steel, because I want to knife which holds better edge and will be easier to sharpening then vg10 and less liable to chipping.

For now what I found:
Gihei gyuto blue #2, 210 mm

Thank you,


----------



## foody518

Ikazuchi 210mm, ask JKI to put the initial edge on it so you have something nice to start with and work off of\
Have some oil for the handle and your wooden board


----------



## Nemo

Where you from Edilomot? The postage and taxes in different countries will significantly affect the recommendation in this price range.

When you say "chopping", do you mean rock chopping (lifting the heel while keeping the tip on the board)? 

Have you looked at the stainless clad Tanakas?
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...lad-210mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/

Currently out of stock but you could PM James (pkjames) to find out when he expects more.

You could also check out this recent thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hiji-(ie-polished)-stainless-clad-gyuto-exist


----------



## Edilomot

foody518

Don't take that wrong but it is important how the knife will look also and profile of Ikazuchi isn't nicest I saw so far but if you have others let me know please.


----------



## Edilomot

Nemo

I'm from NY, still practicing my cutting skills but my wife would be a problem, knife can't be laser thin, so solid knife. Does Tanak's line you suggested are made specially for James, I know Tanaka's quality as the finish not blade is rough, looks like that line is higher end. What is the high of the blade and waight.
Also, looks like Tanakas blue 2 with Profile is less flat compare to Damascus, did I pick that correctly and is that will be a problem in regular usage.


----------



## Nemo

I haven't used the Tanaka B2s, but they have been discussed a lot lately, including in the thread I linked to. They seem to be one of the few options that fits your bill at the moment.

I agree that you don't want a laser if you're rock chopping. It's not a 'wrong' technique, it just doesn't suit thin hard knives with a flattish profile as well as it does heavy, soft Euro knives.

James rounds (not just eases) the spine & choil in the Tanakas, then puts a really nice handle on them.

Another option is to get in touch with Jon at JKI. He did mention that he had some stainless clad carbon coming in I think. Being that you're in USA, I assume that postage from LA shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Nemo

Also, if you are happy to consider a yo (western) handle, this probably opens up a few other options.


----------



## Nemo

If you are happy to consider a mild kurochi finish (over a stainless clas blue2), it is probably worth looking at Tadafusa and JCK Blue Moon (which are very similar knives, possibly the same).


----------



## Edilomot

Unfortunately I will stick to J wa handle, also I need very universal Gyuto with blade which forgive a lot, I'll defianatly go for more advance knife but now need everyday horse.


----------



## foody518

Would avoid extensive rocking with not just lasers, but anything that is particularly thin at and behind the edge


----------



## Edilomot

Nemo said:


> Have you looked at the stainless clad Tanakas?
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...lad-210mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/
> [/url]



Honestly, I like this one, just would like read a little or heard something about this one, so far I know that Tanaka made great knives for their price but blade and handle need some touch ups.
I can spend more then $200 but want to make one step at the time and after Shun get J gyuto from mid price like plus $150 and start my adventure from there. I want also Utility, paring, bread knives but will ask in different post for suggestions, it is important that knives are going to get now will needs some "treatment of heart" and they will give back on cutting board.


----------



## Nemo

You should read this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/29569-Tanaka-Ginsan-and-Blue-2-Stainless
Anyone who has a stainless clad Tanaka care to comment on profile, grind and performance?


----------



## foody518

Edilomot said:


> foody518
> 
> Don't take that wrong but it is important how the knife will look also and profile of Ikazuchi isn't nicest I saw so far but if you have others let me know please.



What kind of look and profile are you looking for?


----------



## Sleep

Nemo said:


> You should read this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/29569-Tanaka-Ginsan-and-Blue-2-Stainless
> Anyone who has a stainless clad Tanaka care to comment on profile, grind and performance?



Some pics of the 270
Profile
Choil

Plenty of heft but thin behind the edge. Cuts great. I really like the steel.


----------



## Edilomot

foody518 said:


> What kind of look and profile are you looking for?



Sleep just posted pics with what profile I will be happy, hope that 210 mm have nice flat surface to, looks like pajamas solved all problems with Tanakas so I PM him to see when Gyuto will be available.


----------



## Edilomot

Nemo said:


> You should read this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/29569-Tanaka-Ginsan-and-Blue-2-Stainless
> Anyone who has a stainless clad Tanaka care to comment on profile, grind and performance?



Helped a lot, thx.


----------



## Edilomot

Sleep said:


> Some pics of the 270
> Profile
> Choil
> 
> Plenty of heft but thin behind the edge. Cuts great. I really like the steel.




What is the height at the heel, and weight.


----------



## Chef_

Blue steel is overrated, dont underestimate the performance and convenience of modern stainless steels.

Your wife isnt going to want to constantly wipe the blade off and remove rust marks just to make dinner.

Have you looked into Gesshin Ginga yet, i own quite a few japanese knives and none match the performance of this knife. They also have some in white#2 if youre commited to buying carbon steel.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-ginga-240mm-stainless-gyuto


----------



## Marek07

Edilomot said:


> Sleep just posted pics with what profile I will be happy, hope that 210 mm have nice flat surface to, looks like pajamas solved all problems with Tanakas so I PM him to see when Gyuto will be available.


Auto-correct fail!
pkjames becomes pajamas (pyjamas?) Don't think James will live that one down. 
But seriously, James' line of Tanakas has addressed many, if not all of the F&F issues they were know for. I'm very happy with my Blue 2 kurouchi gyuto - the custom handle is an added bonus.


----------



## Chef_

I own a tanaka 210 in G3 up for grabs if youre interested.


----------



## Sleep

Edilomot said:


> What is the height at the heel, and weight.



For the 270mm it's about 55mm and 270g. No idea what the 210 specs would be.

K&S also have these- http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-chiku-ku-gyuto-210mm-aogami-super-stainless-cladding-by-kurosaki/


----------



## JaVa

Sleep said:


> For the 270mm it's about 55mm and 270g. No idea what the 210 specs would be.
> 
> K&S also have these- http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-chiku-ku-gyuto-210mm-aogami-super-stainless-cladding-by-kurosaki/



The SS clad Tanaka B2 is a very sound choice. Beware they'll go fast when they come in stock! 
The Syousin Chiku by Kurosaki is a very good back up plan just incase.

The Masakage Yuki from Knifewear was recommended in another thread. I thought it might work for you? If it does it could be another back up too.

Hope you are able to catch one of the Tanakas when they become available. :thumbsup:


----------



## Edilomot

Chef_ said:


> Blue steel is overrated, dont underestimate the performance and convenience of modern stainless steels.
> 
> Your wife isnt going to want to constantly wipe the blade off and remove rust marks just to make dinner.
> 
> Have you looked into Gesshin Ginga yet, i own quite a few japanese knives and none match the performance of this knife. They also have some in white#2 if youre commited to buying carbon steel.
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-ginga-240mm-stainless-gyuto



By modern steel you didn't mean vg10 or sg2 ?, because my Shun vg10 chipped a lot (my wife hehe)
Don't have any experience with steels only from reading and all pointed that white#2 holds edge less and is more reactive, blue#2 could be a problem for my wife thats way I don't want to spend a lot.
But I'm open for stainless steel but J handle no western.


----------



## Edilomot

Chef_ said:


> I own a tanaka 210 in G3 up for grabs if youre interested.



What is G3, please send pics, is new or used.


----------



## Edilomot

Sleep said:


> For the 270mm it's about 55mm and 270g. No idea what the 210 specs would be.
> 
> K&S also have these- http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-chiku-ku-gyuto-210mm-aogami-super-stainless-cladding-by-kurosaki/



Thank you for numbers, K&S to my is beautiful but my wife will kick me from the house if I bring "old" knife.


----------



## Edilomot

Marek07 said:


> Auto-correct fail!
> pkjames becomes pajamas (pyjamas?) Don't think James will live that one down.
> But seriously, James' line of Tanakas has addressed many, if not all of the F&F issues they were know for. I'm very happy with my Blue 2 kurouchi gyuto - the custom handle is an added bonus.



Of course pkjames but was very late or early and was thinking of pyjamas hehe. PM him so far no responded, they are out of stock so have time for searching.


----------



## Edilomot

JaVa said:


> The SS clad Tanaka B2 is a very sound choice. Beware they'll go fast when they come in stock!
> The Syousin Chiku by Kurosaki is a very good back up plan just incase.
> 
> The Masakage Yuki from Knifewear was recommended in another thread. I thought it might work for you? If it does it could be another back up too.
> 
> Hope you are able to catch one of the Tanakas when they become available. :thumbsup:



Masakage, nice collection but in white#2 and price range above for now what I'm ready to spend. Already blue will be a problem with my wife so stainless clad is necessary.

To all from above, big thank you for helping me, more you share from your experience more I learn and FOR FREE hehe. But seriously, links where can I buy for good price and what I learned so far is priceless for me and planning and hoping to "use" you again and again- thank you.


----------



## foody518

If you really value flat spot in the profile I don't know how much you'll be able to get in a 210mm


----------



## JaVa

Edilomot said:


> What is G3, please send pics, is new or used.



He's talking about this one.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/30760-My-Tanaka-ginsanko-240-with-custom-handle

It's the original nashiji version of the Tanaka ginsan knife. Ginsanko is one of the nicest stainless steels. Even some "carbon only" guys like it.


----------



## JaVa

Edilomot said:


> Masakage, nice collection but in white#2 and price range above for now what I'm ready to spend. Already blue will be a problem with my wife so stainless clad is necessary.
> 
> To all from above, big thank you for helping me, more you share from your experience more I learn and FOR FREE hehe. But seriously, links where can I buy for good price and what I learned so far is priceless for me and planning and hoping to "use" you again and again- thank you.



The Masakage Yuki 210 gyuto is only 160$ and it's SS clad, but if the W2 doesn't work for you then it's a no go.


----------



## Chef_

Edilomot said:


> By modern steel you didn't mean vg10 or sg2 ?, because my Shun vg10 chipped a lot (my wife hehe)
> Don't have any experience with steels only from reading and all pointed that white#2 holds edge less and is more reactive, blue#2 could be a problem for my wife thats way I don't want to spend a lot.
> But I'm open for stainless steel but J handle no western.





-The difference in edge retention between white steel and blue steel is miniscule.

-Japanese knives are alot harder than euro knives, which means they have less shock absorption, so they are in fact going to chip easier than softer steels if you abuse them. Youre mistaken if your reasoning for wanting a harder steel is so your wife can get away with abusing it more.

-Dont underestimate the pain-in-the-ass of having to wipe your blade after every time you cut something, which is what you will be doing with white and blue steels

- Not every knife of the same steel is created equal, it matters more about the skill of the craftsman than the type of steel they used

- Shuns in general are POS

- You can find plenty of stainless in wa handle


----------



## Chef_

Edilomot said:


> What is G3, please send pics, is new or used.



G3 is stainless, i believe. Its practically brand new, ive only used it for a few minutes a couple times.


----------



## Nemo

Edilomot said:


> Of course pkjames but was very late or early and was thinking of pyjamas hehe. PM him so far no responded, they are out of stock so have time for searching.



I think James is away but is coming back tomorrow.


----------



## Nemo

Chef_ said:


> G3 is stainless, i believe. Its practically brand new, ive only used it for a few minutes a couple times.



G3 is ginsan 3 or ginsanko 3. Made by Hitaci. It's a fully stain resistant steel at 14-15% Cr. Like VG10, it has about 1% C, but no Mo, V or Co. It's supposed to be easier to sharpen than VG10 (I only say supposed to be because I've actually never sharpened either steel myself), but this will depend to a significant extent on the maker.

It's thought of as a high quality stainless.


----------



## kevpenbanc

I have one of these in 240 and would recommend it unreservedly. 
If you have a chance to buy this, then jump on it! 




Chef_ said:


> G3 is stainless, i believe. Its practically brand new, ive only used it for a few minutes a couple times.


----------



## Edilomot

Thx again just lately short of time but now have even more question.


----------



## Edilomot

I'm back, focused on my new toy, well about year ago bought house and just renovated so that took all my attention and $$$.
Now, I want to get to what will bring some? I think more then some happiness in the brand new kitchen- nice Japanese knives.

Totaly ready to pull a trigger and go for
- modern stainless steel (have to eliminate others steel because my wife)
- J wa right handle, Western handle is on the table too
- balanced in middle
- gyuto 210mm most universal can be with enough flat edge
- petty 120- 150mm
Hope you will share with me your knowledge and help me narrowed search point.
Very important for me is esthetic of knives finishes.


----------



## Benuser

The JCK Deep Impact is by far my favourite 210mm. Aogami Super with a stainless cladding. Once a patina got installed — which happens almost instantly — it's very stable and does not require more attention than a stainless. Wipe the edge after use, as you should do with any knife.
The core is very hard, but has no trace of brittleness. Very thin behind the edge. With a conservative edge, the best edge retention I've seen so far, even under particularly harsh circumstances — crappy poly boards in a welfare kitchen.
https://japanesechefsknife.com/products/jck-natures-deep-impact-series-gyuto-180mm-to-240mm-3-sizes


----------



## toddnmd

Tanaka Ginsanko nashiji from K & S


----------



## Edilomot

Just memorized that I was looking for Tanaka's but finish wasn't there and to me hat also important s the performance, does Ginsan is "Hitachi steel"?. I have no problem to close in upper $200 but don't want to force since ame time I'm planning to get Petty and here I'm open for suggestion as well.


----------



## parbaked

Ginsan is a fine stainless steel by Hitachi.
The fit and finish on the Tanaka Ginsan knives from Knives an Stones is excellent:
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-ginsan-nashiji-gyuto-210mm-with-ebony-handle/


----------



## Edilomot

I'll start a new thread is Tanaka Ginsan 210mm Gyuto ($250) great japanese Gyuto choice to start collection?.
I know is silly question but will get more opinion and other offers.

I like blade profile and finaly finish is there, just still not sure if 210mm or 240mm, so far my wife is using Shun 8".

Guys, where to get from cutting boards, but not to expensive since I want 3 in different sizes and let go my old ones.


----------

